# Newbie Corner



## lazersteve (Mar 18, 2007)

I've started this thread for all the folks that are new to the forum.

I would like to know what each one of you has come here for: to learn, just browsing, to share your knowledge, just starting recovery, a problem with a project, on a reference from a friend, or just plain curious.

The reason I want to know is so that I can help and hopefully learn from you. I see lots of members signing in and out thru the day, yet only a few post. What needs to change to get more people posting? 

Feel free to elaborate in your replies. I'm hoping we can spark some fresh new topiccs that interest more of the forum members to increase the overall dialogue here.

Thank you all for being here.

Steve


----------



## AgAuPtRh (Mar 18, 2007)

Well Steve,

Since you asked !!!!!!!! heh heh 

I've had the gold bug--the fever--the affliction--the disease--the passion--whatever you want to call it since I was a boy. Some years back I started out with a metal detector--soon had 3 more for various types of detecting. Then one day I noticed I had a coffee can filled with goodies.

Then I started researching what I could do with what I had. Most of it had been in the ground too long to have any real re-sale value or was broke in one way or another. In a chat room for Metal detecorists like me I found out about recycling precious metals. Lord help me !!!!!! and forgive me !!!!! heh heh. "I ain't been the same since"

My initial visit here was out of curiosity--I saw something on ebay that lead me here. I can say that you folks have had my attention now for several hours of totally self centered enjoyment--release from care and worry--and a hefty heapin helpin of education.

My library is full but my mind is just now beginning to absorb what I have been reading to point where I feel confident to begin employing different systems to recover and purify precious metals. Lord help me and forgive me!!!!!!!! LOL 

I have read and practiced some of the methods by Hoke and E A Smith and have a reference for searching for platinum metals a book issued by The International Nickel Co.. 141 pages of Platinum metals and their uses. 
Found a pile--50 or so issues of California Mining Journals at a yard sale and have read and studied several other authors methods for finding, recovering and purifying precious metals. 

You just hold on to yer saddle there fella. I'll be posting here before long.
I've got some good stuff to offer on Metal Detecting and finding Gold on the Beaches with no detector at all. Just a pointed trowel, a pry bar and a sifting basket. In 2005 I recovered several ounces of 14 kt Gold. No detector on the beaches. heh heh heh If I can find a way to do it I'll post a few pages of the International Nickel Book. All six Platinum Metals and 56 alloys to look for and find. 

You folks have a great set up here. I'm glad to have found some like me who just want to learn and pass on knowledge without any real price tag on it. 

Thanks for the forum.

SteveK


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 18, 2007)

Steve,

Excellent post! I'm glad you have passed by our way, please stay awhile. I'm ready and waiting to see some of your future posts as I'm sure I will be educated and entertained.

Welcome Aboard,

Steve

P.S. In the mean time I'll keep posting tutorials for those who are just starting out.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 18, 2007)

Hello AgAuPlRh !
I'm the forum Admin. I'm glad you like it.
Welcome on board !


----------



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2007)

By the way, What should I do to make new members posting ? Most of the new members only have 0 or 1.
I think in the near future I will delete those who don't post under two weeks.


----------



## Harold_V (Mar 20, 2007)

Noxx said:


> By the way, What should I do to make new members posting ? Most of the new members only have 0 or 1.
> I think in the near future I will delete those who don't post under two weeks.



That's not a good idea. Many of your readers will lurk and not post unless they have a reason. 

Not everyone is willing to share their thoughts with others. It takes a special gift to be free to post, much like public speaking. I can put my words in print, but can't stand in front of an audience and talk. We're all different. Be certain to accommodate all of us so your forum will reach everyone.

Harold


----------



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2007)

Ok, It's a good point


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 20, 2007)

I can see your point, Noxx. Many Yahoo forums operate on the principal you are speaking to. If people aren't active, then the Yahoo forum leader removes them after so long. It made for a cleaner, better functioning board. Otherwise, you will cease to exist. Too many parasites always kills the host in the real world of flora and fauna. Same holds true in group dynamics.

There are already too many moochers on this planet. Those lurking are part of that moocher/something for nothing crowd. If your price to join is contribute or you're gone, then you will attract contributors. 

If your price is too low, then all the parasites will flock to this topic to get something for nothing, and contribute nothing in return. You are asking a serious question.

You have things to consider such as do advertising click revenues pay for the bandwidth space you are obligated to pay monthly, and stuff like that.

You could let the goldrecovery board become the destination of the parasites. Good riddance. It is something to think about.

Everyone wants to hang out with dynamic quality, not stagnant, parasitic quantity. 

If the price of belonging to this forum is to participate, then by all means, exercise your perameters and pick up participants. It depends upon your original vision when you made the decision to start this forum. 

You call this the gold refining reform, not the gold lurker forum. There are multiplied dozens of chatrooms phpboards who are populated by gold lurkers, including eBay.

All the best in your decision process. Follow your best instincts.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2007)

Or maybe near member could need to post at least 10 replies before accessing the Tutorial section ?


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 20, 2007)

Noxx, 

I think Harold and Sue both have good arguments, but I'm leaning towords Sue's point of view. You don't want the board to become a cespool of 'lurkers'. Granted not everyone has the 'gift of gab'. I don't think it's too much to ask of any member to contribute at least an opinon on any subject, even a question now and then would help keep the creative juices flowing. I would not separate out any particular section.. either do it or not, don't skirt the issue. Part of the learning process is sharing and asking questions. The forum will, in my opinion come to a grinding halt without new input and ideas... it's just the law of entropy.


Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 20, 2007)

I agree that both made good points, but consider that you guys have been
pretty good with your tutorials, and answering alot of questions. You may have already answered their questions before they had to ask them.
You don't want to make people post 10 times to see the tutorials, because it would generate alot of nonsense questionson the forum just so people could get their 10 posts.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2007)

Yes, you're right...


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 20, 2007)

jimdoc,

At the very least they could request a specific tutorial, like Paige did earlier today for example.

Steve


----------



## jimdoc (Mar 20, 2007)

Most of them are probably patiently waiting what they want to
see you get to, or maybe just shy. I for one would like to see
if the cell will work with palladium. But I don't think there is any
point in rushing people to start posting. I know I will lurk in a forum
to see if I like it before I will participate. I like this forum and everybody I have seen post so far, so here I am. I check the MDing forum http://www.findmall.com/list.php?3 everyday, but only post when I have something to say, or can help someone. I don't want to see it dissapear
for my lack of posting.
I don't understand anything about running a site or forum, I just know that alot of people just need some time to feel comfortable in a new
envirement. And you guys have dished out alot of info in a few weeks for people to take in, and they may be setting up their equipment before they will have specific questions. That is what I have been doing.


----------



## lazersteve (Mar 20, 2007)

Great point, now I'm back on the fence again! It's ultimately up to Noxx.


----------



## Noxx (Mar 20, 2007)

Great point too. I'll do nothing for the moment. I just want to avoid people coming and «exploiting» the infos.


----------



## MacMasterMike (Mar 26, 2007)

I've already posted a question or two in the help section but I'll post what my background is. Currently a college at Penn State main campus studying as a finance major. Taking some summer classes to get me graduating ahead of the game in the fall. Anyways about nearly 2 years back at the start of the summer I get the desire to start a hobby. I picked metal casting having never had a craft hobby before. I have some ancestry of metal workers so I think thats why it came so out of the blue. Some jobs are in the genes they say. I got a foundry all setup with some nice casting sand. Im a member over at backyard metal casting which is a great forum and has a community to back that up. 

Now as to why I'm interested in gold or other precious metals is I've become a apprentice gold smith or jeweler. An older gentlemen at an age of 87 still with much of his health has shown me the different techniques he uses on his now small hobby scale. At one time he had a much bigger place in New York city but that was back in the early 80s when he retired. He, like many his age, saw the industry develop over the years from small to large. What he holds on too that he used back at his larger shop is the tooling and presses for making and bending gold into whatever it is to be made. Hes really more of a steel worker than a gold worker. How it works is he designed the tooling for bending or stamping the type of gold he works with(wire and plate) into the different shapes. He never did casting in all of his years so I've picked up on investment casting on my own for the most part. If you didn't know in the jewelery industry casting is the most popular technique to be used. Making an original pattern then making wax copies from it can easily reproduce a piece many times over very fast. Hence why it is the technique of choice. But I learn from him how to make hand made chain which turn out pretty nice. 

So while I am learning to work with gold I figure I might as well learn how to refine it too. Working on getting the glassware from surplus lab. Best prices I could find for glassware and won a hot plate off them on labx. For starters I got a friend who's father is a professor at a local university back home. Hes allowing me to go in there and use the fume hood and glass to do my first refining which will be of some silver. Thats my story!


----------



## Noxx (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice... I hope you will find what you want over here...


----------



## toadiesop (Mar 28, 2007)

I'm here because I just found the "other" site today. I posted there all night. Wasted a lot of time apparently.

I was excited for that place. All the "anticipated" info, when I should have been here all along.

I really don't want to retype all my reasons for being on a gold refining forum... twice in one night. So, if you want, just read what I've posted tonight "over there" (mrhanalei) and I'll get around to introducing myself properly over here.

It's been a long night, and I don't think I'm gonna sleep now with all this info.

THIS SITE IS EVERYTHING I'VE BEEN LOOKING FOR!!

thanks again and you can guarantee I'll be an active poster


edit::::

and on second thought, I deleted everything I posted over there and killed my login. I'm not sure exactly what's going on with all that, but I'm not afraid to pick sides. I like this side.


----------



## dwt9999 (Mar 28, 2007)

Well, I basically started on ebay one night looking at the gold coins and such. When I happened upon information about refining.. I have been out of work for a few months due to work injuries. I began to look into it with a very vigerious gust. The more I learned the more I wanted to learn. After a dealling on ebay I was led to this site and singed up at once.. I have asked a few questions here and there but I find that the answers are already here, I will however ask more questions as I begin to refine.

Thanks to lazersteve for his knowledge and for Harold. they are great assets to this site.

Like I said I will try to post more, I really enjoy the oppertunity to be here!!!

Many thanks to NOXX for starting this site to begin with!!

Best of luck to all!!

Lew


----------



## blueduck (Aug 9, 2007)

ok I came here seeking information about an author either negative or positive and did not find what I was seeking......

I was initially after the PGM recovery techniques, and skip the gold figuring that although it is of value everyone knows what it is and to get scrap would be a fight over it..... which I find does not hold true to form.

So i read the posts and search the older posts as this one, and read the links to other posts [some of which I have to use the new forum address and the old forum thread numbers] and just when i thought there was a question the answer seems to appear.

I am humbled by my ignorance of the subject matter, and fascinated by the ease of the methods to recover and refine the metals from scrap.... yet I understand the complications that can occur from having lead in some gold filled items or even solder.... so I am again on a learning path and as I feel a question coming on I again find an answer already here!!!

So here I am, having to apply brakes again so I can make my small lab up to handle the processes and the materials needed in this new hobby.

I am learning each and every day I read and I am still going to get to the PGM's ...... I just have to re-evalueate the process.

William
Central Idaho


----------



## lmills148 (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't post that often because I usally don't have anything intelligent to say, that being said, I stop by pretty much everyday( either from home work or my pda. I found this site a while back from steves 1 cent ebay add after about a year of surfing looking for ways to recover without nitric( cause I was skeered) since then I have refined very small amounts hardly measureable, a few foils in baby food jars, some big pins in a cell etc. I was able to percipatate with smb out of HCL H2O2 and it seems MAP gas isn't really hot enough( how about that) everything I have done so far has been just to see if I could and hey I can ( thanx to people like steve, gsp, harold and "everyone" else who has allready asked the question I was about to). Work keeps me busy this time of year so I will just be collecting for a few months then I will take things up a notch and maybe actually make a buck or two. So...if you see me lurking I'm just reading over and over and over......and apreciating not only that great responses from the pros but all the questions asked by everyone(even the ones asked twice).

I encourage everyone to post you never know what may build off a question you may hesitate to ask. 


Lloyd


----------



## lazersteve (Aug 9, 2007)

Good to see you around again Lloyd. I couldn't help but notice you mentioned that you sucessfully recovered and refined some gold, congratulations! Did you take any photos for the forum? Did you learn anything or develop your own way of doing the process?

Keep posting whenever you can, feedback from our members is what keeps the forum rolling.

Steve


----------



## lmills148 (Aug 9, 2007)

I don't think I did anything new I just took the copycat aproach. (AP then HCL cl ) as far as an actual button no, sadly the little I have is hardened in borax as I ran out of gas( MAPP)I estimate about a gram. I have an ACE02 kit but I gave the bottles back a few years ago. I know what I can do now and that was the point. Right now I'm really getting into the accumulating and culling part and just sorting and storing everything untill I have some time(and reading and watching) I may be able to get some pics over the weekend if I get done work at a reasonable time. 
I really want to get my pics up because I want to see more of everyone elses.

Lloyd


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 10, 2007)

Good avitar lloyd. I wish everyone would get one. It helps spruce the place up.


----------



## blueduck (Aug 10, 2007)

aflacglobal said:


> Good avitar lloyd. I wish everyone would get one. It helps spruce the place up.



I would upload one, however when I try to upload there is no acceptance of it, no button to let me upload one to my profile..... or I would upload one of my many favorite images scaled for such a purpose.

So when Nox gets "a Round Tuit" maybe he can fix the php a wee scosh eh?

William


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 10, 2007)

Post it at photobucket.com Then copy the url it will give you and paste it into your profile on the forum below where you are trying to upload it on the profile page. Noxx has it on his list. Which speaking of him he should be back tomorrow. That is if Fidel let's him out the country with them cigars.. :shock: 

NOTE: only a certain size photo will upload. ( see limits on profile page. )
You can resize it at photo bucket's web site if it's to big.


----------



## blueduck (Aug 10, 2007)

photobucket???? gee whiz and golly thats the 8 the hard way.

and kinda the long way around for an under 3KB size avatar!

anyhow I can wait for noxx to get back and fix things up..... then i can change avatars as often as I feel the need and keep folks wondering what the "legend" is up to today!!!

blueduck is one of the last free radicals, but not the last nor the most radical.

William
Central Idaho republik


----------



## aflacglobal (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah i like point a to point b to be in a straight line to. But as long as i get there. I to like to upload my avitar, but after the move the system went to hell. 

I ran around like a duck with my head cut off :shock: for a week until i finally gave in. :lol: Now why did he have to use a duck :?:


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 13, 2007)

I just found out about your forum awhile back and am interested in gold. I have done a little work with Leeching and smelting and interested in learning more. I am a prospector and a treasure hunter. And have a small forum on Yahoo called the Oklahoma Prospector. Buck Rogers


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 13, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Buck,

I grew up in OKC and still have family there, what part are you in?

Here's the 10 cent Guided Tour link for forum Newbies:

Guided Tour

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 20, 2007)

A little about myself.. I have been gold prospecting and metal detecting since 1978.. Good hobby, but have found myself at a point that I have some gold and silver finds that are too rough to sell and have been thinking about refining as a way to clean up the gold and silver, more to keep for myself than to resale... I am also interested in ways to extract fine gold that it locked into black sands, maybe some type of leeching system... I am guilty of "lurking" in the back ground, not because I was afraid to post, but just trying to get somewhat educated before making some supid posts!! I notice everyone keeps referring to a book by Hoke, but so far have not found the name of the book. Would it be possible for someone to let me know the name of the book? Thanks in advance...

twig/al


----------



## aflacglobal (Oct 20, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. You finding that gold in Bama Or GA ?

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=722&highlight=hoke


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 20, 2007)

I prospect mostly in Bama, most of what you find is fine to flower gold with some small nuggets... The biggest nugget so far is 3 grams. Biggest specimen is 7 grams estimated amount of gold is 3 to 4 grams.

Thanks for the help on the book... Now to find a copy!!!

twig/al


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 20, 2007)

Steve I live in the country North of McAlester in the south east part of the state. What little gold I have found in Oklahoma is mighty small . I have prospected in Arkansas, Colorado and Arizona and have gotten a little gold in all 4 states. One of the things Im working on is getting the gold from Black sands. Buck Rogers[/b]


----------



## Irons (Oct 20, 2007)

This seems like old home week.

I spent 10 years in OK, 7 of them in the OKC area. Spent a winter in the Talladega National Forest in AL panning. Found a nice lode deposit in the southern section east of Talladega but it turned out that when the locals sold their land to the Forest Service, they kept their subsurface rights. Oh, well.

Speaking of Black Sands. Unless you know whats in there, there's no way to develop an attack plan to extract values. It might turn out that there are more values in an element other rhan Gold .
I suggest Acme in Vancouver BC as a reliable and cost-efective lab to find out what you have, otherwise, you would be just spinning your wheels.


----------



## lazersteve (Oct 20, 2007)

Twig,

Welcome to the forum. 

The book is available at 

http://www.ipmi.org


Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 21, 2007)

Irons thanks for your input..... I aint much on letting other people do my work for me. Dont learn any thing that way  ..... Much rather do it my self ...... I have already gotten some ideas from this forum that I will adapt to what I have already done. Buck


----------



## mwren (Nov 10, 2007)

A little about myself..I am a salesman for a highly respected jewelry design studio. We have been in business for 108 years, in Cleveland Ohio. I am interested in primarly the creation process of holloware and the design of silver and gold in jewelry. I have the good fortune to work with a goldsmith designer and a Master Goldsmith-Silversmith. 
I am more and more interested in the possible design aspect using the refined metals to create a new piece of art than to sell my refined gold as bullion. I will ask many questions that may seem redundant but please bear with me, as I am frequently working out a process to produce a new creative design for a future piece.


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 10, 2007)

Hell yeah, an artist. 

Ask away just as long as you post pictures.  

Mark, the guy who made the 24 kt gold mickey mouse for disney is a member on the forum. Have you seen his post yet ? 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## mwren (Nov 11, 2007)

pictures of what, the process or the finished pieces?


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 13, 2007)

Well its true, I am a newbie! But I was taught years ago you learn more from listening than talking! So for instance I have been reading numerous messages on everything soaking in the info, I have had 1 post and probably wont post again until I have another question on something. I am in what I call "sponge mode", I want to learn as much as possible before I start doing. So please let me learn!!!! And Steve thanks for all the videos, I wish I was your neighbor...LOL


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 13, 2007)

> pictures of what, the process or the finished pieces?



I would be interested in both. I love true art that is hand made. It shows real talent. Thats where you see the real beauty in an object.


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 14, 2007)

i would like to say, as a newbie, that probably the reason(s) we (newbies) don't post is that:
1: there is a plethera of knowledge to absorb;
2: maybe we feel as though, in my case, we have no info to share, i mean really, what can you learn from someone who has never done this before.
just my thoughts as a NEWBIE or as some like to say FNG. thanx.


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 14, 2007)

We are all here to learn and to help each other. Doesn't matter that you don't know everything their is to know about refining. We all learn from other peoples life experiences. If you like this forum and believe in the mission of it then contributions can come in many ways and forms. You can help more than you know just by telling other people of the exsistance of this forum. Help by posting links and descriptions of this forum on other forums and chat boards. It doesn't take but a secound while you are surfing to copy and paste the shortcut to the forum on other sites.

The same holds true for anyone who would like to ask questions of the forum. Don't think for one minute that someone is going to laugh at you for something you don't know. That's the whole point of the question is to learn if you don't know. I would much rather have you ask than to know that you lost values or worse yet health, because you thought you weren't worthy of asking your question. Just ask and someone will respond.

I see members on here that have been members for months, but yet never post. If you don't want, that's fine. I would just like everyone to know this forum is open to any and all people.

Except you Megan. Yeah, i still see you. How's Lesko. :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Harold_V (Nov 15, 2007)

Heh! 

The lack of anything to contribute hasn't stopped some people. 

There's a serious amount of misinformation floating around, thanks to people that don't have a clue, promoting, instead, their hare brained ideas. It has been and endless chore trying to straighten out messes created by these folks -------with one of the worst offenders being the promotion of the use of AR to extract gold from materials that are primarily copper based alloy. Do yourself a favor and ignore that method. 

I compliment you on your honesty and willingness to learn. 

Harold


----------



## mwren (Nov 15, 2007)

> I would be interested in both. I love true art that is hand made. It shows real talent. Thats where you see the real beauty in an object.



I can provide you with larger/better pictures if you are interested, if you send me a street address I can also provide you with one of our DVD'S that actually expalins the process and history of the store.

I have removed some of the text at the request of my employer


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 15, 2007)

Hello eveyone,
I have about 50 pounds of gold platted cpu's I want to refine. What is the best way? Thank you for your input.
Steve714


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello to all,

I’m a newbie at refining but I’ve spent 30 years in the IT field and I have a lot of knowledge about computers. However until I decided to get in to recycling electronics I never gave much thought to what the parts where made of.

I’m extremely impressed at the wealth of information I’ve found here and I thank all of you, especially Steve. He seems to be the resident guru.

I’ve always been somewhat of a pack rat and when I decided to do something for the environment it seemed a natural choice to recycle computers. I’m just starting out but I would like to make this a new career since do to some medical problems I can no longer work in my chosen field.

I’m in the process of tearing apart a dozen or so computers I had that date back to 1985 as well as a collection of boards, memory, CPU’s and other stuff I’ve collected over the years.

I found that a lot of the information I found here confirms my assumptions as to what parts are made of what metals. However I’m still vague on a few things that I will in the future address in the forum so I hope you guys are up to all the questions I’m sure I’ll have.

The area of how to refine the PM’s is the area that I’m really lost in so when I get ready I’ll have a lot of questions. For now I’m going to read everything I can.

It’s really great to find kindred sprits in this subject! 


Sincerely,

Tommy D.


----------



## aflacglobal (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Tommy.


----------



## warlead (Dec 30, 2007)

I found the board a week or so ago and signed up. I haven't posted because frankly I barely have touched the surface of what info is available and hardly know anything anyway.
I am in the IT field, former JarHead and live in NorCal. I dredge, metal detect and have alot of interest in recovering gold from black sands. Alot of the people up here process their black sands in the evenings after dredging all day and just pitch it out once they have recovered the visible. I could scoop it up and process it right and get some good gold, at least thats my thought. I would love to see a section just talking about the chemical processing of black sands and ore. 
I hope that I can find someway to contribute, but rest assured I will continue lurking 
Thanks for the great site! 

Hey Lazer when are you going to have a comprehensive DVD of all your stuff?


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 30, 2007)

Warlead,

Have you seen my website? http://www.goldrecovery.us

There is a pricing page with the DVDs I've finished for sale. My current DVD project is dealing with a Processing PGM scrap. The DVD is long over due. The holidays have taken there toll on my free time. Rest assured the Processsing PGMs DVD will be out soon.

Steve


----------



## warlead (Dec 30, 2007)

I certainly have seen your site. It is excellent and very educational. I am looking forward to the dvd on pgm recovery and would like to see one on the whole electrolytic process and maybe recovery of gold from black sand. I could probably help with the black sand one by sending you some? Maybe a couple pounds to play with if your interested? As long as I get to see the video


----------



## lazersteve (Dec 30, 2007)

Warlead,

If you want to donate some black sands for testing let me know via PM. I give you my address and you can send me some. 

When I get around to processing it, I'll post the video to my website.

Steve


----------



## Anonymous (Jan 28, 2008)

First day on the site. I have been dealing with gold sense 1991 maybe little longer. Owned a gold shop where we mined gold in town people would just bring it in and we would buy, good business, but the murder rate got to high in our area and we decided to close as my wife was there a lot by herself. Had the good fortune to have one of my best friends who grew up in a hard rock mine near Virginia city teach me much of what he knew. Now as a side I wish to do some refining even though I'm lucky enough to love my regular job. Great site hope to make many postings. [/quote]


----------



## The Refiner49er (Feb 9, 2008)

Greetings to all-

After spending hours researching on the GRF, I finally managed to get to an introduction.

I have a diverse background in fabrication and construction. 
My interests include solar and alternative energy development, robotics, CNC machine repair and customization, and general gizmo design and prototyping.

I operate a small business resharpening/remanufacturing CNC and specialty machine tooling.

My metals recovery operations began at a rifle range close by, extracting projectiles from the target berms with a vibratory screen. Upon the purchase of a centrifugal gold concentrator (to recover small fragments), I met a fellow that has a substantial gold claim in Northern California. In short order, he convinced me to get involved in the gold industry.

I had previously acquired a significant number of obsolete computers, having disassembled them provides an initial quantity of material to process. Additionally, my wife has bought various gold items at estate sales.

I feel I am ready to leap headlong into this new career... carefully, mind you. I have always believed you have to do your homework. Ignorance is not bliss!

Discovering this forum was enlightening and instrumental to my ability to process and refine... a wealth of information.
I sincerely appreciate the resources and experience that many of you have provided.

Initially, my contributions to the GRF may be at best, negligible. Having a irrepressible tendancy to automation (industrial evolution), however, it is likely I will pursue innovation as experience might allow. I will be happy to share any observations or improvements- *Ideas are only as great as their application.*

Thank you!


Honemaster


----------



## Lou (Feb 9, 2008)

Welcome to the board!


Lou


----------



## aflacglobal (Feb 9, 2008)

Initially, my contributions to the GRF may be at best, negligible. Having a irrepressible tendancy to automation (industrial evolution), however, it is likely I will pursue innovation as experience might allow. I will be happy to share any observations or improvements- Ideas are only as great as their application.
:wink: :wink: :wink: 

Welcome


----------



## Bernie Foley (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi all,
I'm called mrfixit for a reason..I've just joined the grf. i am a retired jeweler/maintenace engineer. I have fixed and made just about most machines for 30+yrs. I have used C.M.Hoke book for my refining and
casting lost wax when i did jewelry back in "76-86" only 14k or above and sterling.Made all of my own machines...I'm at the stage now where i'm retired and am doing escrap. I have read just about every post i can.
Steve and Harold and Lou and the rest of the guys are a darned good bunch of people..Many good ways are posted to the different ways and tricks..not to forget Irons...I love his down east humor and knowledge!
Time to get of the podium and get back to the gold flasks..
Just did the final step with some messed up gold...used HCL/Clorox to dissolve and smb to precipatate(Harold would like the proper word rather than "drop") Many of his posts carry a good message and reason for it.
LaserSteves posts are great!Only to have that much zeal for the forum!
Bernie


----------



## donald236 (Apr 2, 2008)

well mine starts about 4 years ago and its weired i know but its how i got my start . about 4 years ago maybe even 5 years now i started out in metal scraping . scraping just about every thing i could get my hands on . i would take it to the scrap yard and get what i could out of it now keep in mind at this time i did not know anything about Pm's being in computers . i would get tvs mostly and get what i could out of them then it went to computers and monitors getting out the copper and aluminum out of them and getting what little money i could now heres where it gets weird i went down to our local trade lot and i was looking for a tool like a chisel. and the guy and myself was talking and i brought up the subject that i break down computers and recycle them for a few bucks . this guy asked me if i knew if the computers had pm's in them or not . and i politly told him that they did not have any that i knew of and then he in turn told me that there was pm's in them . now at this time i did not know what to belive .so i came home that day and i told my wife what i was told . and we talked about it for about 2 1/2 hours on the same subject and neither one of us could come up with a reasonable answer . so besides saying that /that man was just lying to us we decided to go down to our local computer shop and ask the repairman himself and see what he would say and he in turn pointed out the various places in a computer that had gold in them . now after i got home i got to thinking about it and i'll just about bet i've scraped about 4,000 computers without knowing about the gold that was in them . now you wanna know somebody that felt like a heal it was me that day .so after that i got to looking on e-bay at some varois scrap circuit boards and came acros some and i bought them and the seller was the one who told me about this forum and i've been learning ever since . i just want to thank steve ,harold, noxx and the rest of the gang for the wonderfull post and the help that all you guys have been . i think that steves videos helped me a lot and when i did my first batch i got around 9 grams of finger mesh . (thanks steve) and noxx thanks for such a wonderfull place to come and learn and make a new friends (thanks noxx) and harold thank you for the wonderfull help you've been i look forward to many years of refining with you all . 
well thats my story . thanks guys

donald


----------



## arthurcorbit (May 15, 2008)

I've owned and operated these forums mostly relating to gold recovery. The last thing I would do is push anyone to post or deny them access to any part of the forum because they didn't. You have to draw posts on these groups and people like Steve, Harold and some other are the ones that can draw people to post by simply posting things they are doing and how they do them. When you are posting to trigger other posts don't be too good with your explanations. Leave a little out that will trigger questions. Not anything important but just little things that will put questions in the readers minds.

It is real easy for someone to go off and grumble and complain about how they were treated on a forum. That will kill the future growth of a forum if enough of it happens. The new members are the ones you need to be the nicest to and not get sharp with them like someone did me the other day.

For gathering information this is one of the best forums I was ever on. Between this group and Steves web site I have learned more about gold in general than I have in the past 30 years of prospecting. The number of members on this group tell me someone has been doing something right. I say just keep on doing it and don't worry about making changes that would cost you members.

Art


----------



## Anonymous (May 16, 2008)

I like this forum and have learned a lot from just reading. To be silent is to be thought a fool, to prove it just speak.
I have a gold mine in AK and am always looking for ways to recover lost or micro-fine gold. This summer I intend to try some different methods of recovering the gold which is lost in the washing process; Even though I'm not sure how much that is I would like to know.
Our current wash plant washes about 200 yds of grizzled material a day, but I always wonder how much gold is lost in the wash pot when we clean the cons up.
That and through the winter I have an endless supply of computer scrap which needs to be refined. SO, I'm trying to learn as much as possible.


----------



## Shecker (May 18, 2008)

This is a great forum. It is run by people who know their stuff and are not afraid to share it. My kind of people. Many years ago I was into refining and developing leaches and new ways of doing things. One of my systems was an electrolytic system for lead bars that contained precious metals. And it worked beautifully. I could even make electrolytic lead crystals. I have also always believe that when attempting to leach an ore, the ore itself must reveal the best approach to handling it. And always keep it simple. Endeavor to be non-polluting (there are ways to do it).

I have always had an incredible talent for finding ore bodies -- including some that are really big. Most of these are platinumiferous. Most of these I have developed simple systems for leaching them or making concentrates of them. Now I am bringing an extremely valuable mining property on line here in Colorado. Keeps me busy -- but then again so does my wife. She thinks I should do the house work.

I hope you all have a great evening.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## Oieb (May 21, 2008)

Ive only been browsing for one day and am really impressed by the knowledge base in this forum

Noxx the like this wonder-kid genius dude you read about in comics!

I would love to start "Urban mining", tho have NO idea where to start!
Is it easy to startup? - extracting metals from lets say a PC?
Can it be done in my back yard?
How profitable is it?

so many questions....


----------



## Rag and Bone (May 21, 2008)

It's easy to start up. The profitability is tough. Assuming you get everything for free (or charge for pick-up) it is very labor intensive and it can be difficult to find reliable markets.


----------



## Art Corbit (May 22, 2008)

OIEB,

I do it in my back yard and I live in a stupid mobile home park. I do it a little different than most people. All I use chemical wise is Nitric Acid and I make my own at home. I don't go after any metals but the gold. I'm not refining the gold or selling it, just sticking it back for another day. I go for the cheap and easy.

Art


----------

